# Illegal immigrants detained in Perth WA



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

14-02-2013 - Compliance officers from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) today located 11 illegal workers at a residential property in the northern Perth suburb of Girrawheen.
The group of eight Malaysians and three Indonesians (including four women and seven men) has now been transferred to Perth Immigration Detention Centre and will face removal from Australia as soon as possible.

The Immigration compliance officers were acting on a community tip-off that a number of people were working illegally in the WA agricultural industry.

From information received on the Immigration Dob-In Line regarding tourists working illegally in Kununurra in the far north of the state, investigations led the officers to the Girrawheen house.

A DIAC spokesman said investigations into the circumstances of their employment were continuing. The operation was conducted with the assistance of WA Police.

DIAC has stepped up its compliance activities around Australia recently. Several operations last week in Victoria resulted in the detention of 15 illegal workers.

“We have been helped in the successful pursuit of unlawful workers by reports from vigilant members of the public. The department treats all allegations and information received seriously and takes appropriate action,” the spokesman said.

“We repeat the warning to employers that it is a criminal offence to knowingly or recklessly allow a person to work illegally or to refer an illegal worker for work.”

Employers convicted under Commonwealth legislation of giving jobs to illegal workers face fines of up to $20 400 and two years’ jail while companies face fines of up to $102 000 per illegal worker.

DIAC offers a Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) service so that employers may check the relevant identification details of prospective employees, with their consent, to quickly confirm if they are eligible to work in Australia.

People with information about illegal workers or visa overstayers are encouraged to call the Immigration Dob-In Line on 1800 009 623.


----------

